# Toccata en Fugue - ON GIANT PIANO!



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I found this cool video of 2 women "playing" The Tocatta en Fugue on a giant walk-on piano...

pretty cool!

Two Girls, One Piano! | I Am Bored


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Holy crap! that was awesome.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

That is GREAT!

So good I am embedding it here so it is easier for me to see later 

YouTube - Girls Rock/Play A Giant/Big Piano


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Great video!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

thanks for the embed...much better!


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats cool!

But you do know what would happen if two men tried to do that? "OUCH!!! WOW! i didnt know you could do the splits!!!" "I CANT!!!! HELP ME JEBUS!!!"


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

SWEET! I gotta get one of those...I wonder how hard it would be to animate a couple of skelys doing that in my driveway...


----------



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

Gives Captain Nemo's cover a run for its money... 

What a fun invention. I wonder how they would do with _Danse Macabre_...? lol...


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for this. This is an awesome video and awesome talent!


----------

